# new/old cars



## Rusty (Jun 25, 2013)

http://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motoramic/scores-chevys-hidden-50-years-finally-sale-160911547.html


----------



## oldognewtrick (Jun 25, 2013)

Wern't you looking for a new ride Sam?


----------



## Chris (Jun 25, 2013)

Wow! Wish I had just one of them.


----------



## Rusty (Jun 25, 2013)

Out of my price range for sure.


----------



## MarkWood (Jun 26, 2013)

Chris said:


> Wow! Wish I had just one of them.



WOW! is right!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Sep 13, 2013)

Must be the hot topic.  Must be forty different posts on these cars. Some i suspect to get bidders.  I would just like a share of the auction companies profit.


----------

